# Sea Nymph 14R



## pitts101 (Jan 5, 2014)

Im new to the forum and thought I would share my project as I have learned a lot from others on TB. I purchased this boat/trailer and an 8 hp Johnson in the middle of last summer and fished it probably 50 times until I started tearing it apart last month. The previous owner took out the rear 2 bench seats and put in a wood floor and wood side boxes for rod lockers and storage. I decided that I was going to replace all the wood and add a front casting deck, put on a brand new 20 hp mercury 4 stroke, add a bow mount trolling motor, front seat, lights, bilge pump, and possibly a radio. 

So here goes.


----------



## rscottp (Jan 5, 2014)

Welcome aboard. Nice work, keep posting pictures!


----------



## RStewart (Jan 5, 2014)

Welcome to TinBoats. Nice project you got there. Looks good so far.


----------



## pitts101 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks guys, 

Both of your boats look great!


----------



## Humj7 (Jan 6, 2014)

Looks great so far keep the pics. coming.


----------



## huntinfool (Jan 7, 2014)

Looks great. Should fish well.


----------



## pitts101 (Jan 11, 2014)

Worked for 8 hours today and accomplished quite a bit. Finished all the wood on the main deck and beefed up the front aluminum.


----------



## Centrarchidae (Jan 11, 2014)

Nice work Pitts. Looks like you took advantage of today's "heat wave" as well. You are making great progress. My previous boat was an older 14R - they are nice boats.

How high is your front deck going to be? Looks like it is the same as the bench? I am going to try lowering the front deck on mine, but I would like to keep the fuel tank and battery there so it might not be possible.

You are in SW Michigan? Where do you fish? I have been fishing small lakes in Allegan county. Muskegon Lake to the north is one of my favorites. Spend a lot of time in the Grand River bayous as well.


----------



## pitts101 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hey Centrarchidae, 

Today was amazing! Cant believe the difference from the start of the week to now. I set my deck about 3 inches lower than the seat height. I wanted it to be the same height but the 3 inches makes a big difference so ill just deal with it. Ive been wanting to give muskegon lake a try but haven't yet. I fish the grand river by grandville/jenison most of the time but when I go for musky its murray lake, also spend a lot of time on Hardy Dam pond because we have camped up there for 23 years. I have fished a bunch of small lakes around GR and Wayland but I really like traverse city. I used to live there, and I took this boat all the way down to TN this summer! Cant wait for the ice to go away so I can try out new spots! Your new boat is looking great. I didn't want to paint the bottom of mine either because the Grand would just tear it up. What are your thoughts on replacing the foam?


----------



## pitts101 (Jan 12, 2014)

Today I installed the carpet, drilled a 3 inch hole through the plywood and block of wood under it and installed the seat base. The hardest part is trying to keep the barn warm enough! The carpet was much easier than I anticipated which was much welcomed.


----------



## Centrarchidae (Jan 12, 2014)

I am planning on using the expanding foam. Might be a bit tricky to get it poured right but it seems it would offer some structural strength to the floor. At some point I will be ordering it from:

https://www.aeromarineproducts.com/boat-foam.htm

I have fished the same stretch of the Grand - Jenison to Grandville. I live only about 4 miles from there so it is nice and close. Probably be launching there after finishing the boat to test it out.


----------



## pitts101 (Jan 12, 2014)

Well I live about 4 miles from there too. Maybe we are neighbors haha.


----------



## Humj7 (Jan 12, 2014)

Nice work !!! Carpet looks great.


----------



## pitts101 (Feb 9, 2014)

Weather has been brutal in MI lately and I haven't spent much time on the boat but I did make some progress! I have the front deck almost finished up and the trolling motor is mounted. Just a few finishing touches, and a cover over the old seat bench for storage. Next is to finish replacing the transom and go pick up the new 20hp mercury, some wiring and then the fun little add ons.


----------



## rscottp (Feb 9, 2014)

Looks really good. Spring is right around the corner!


----------



## pitts101 (Mar 16, 2014)

I haven't posted in awhile but I have made good progress. Finished the trailer, had a brace welded across and bought a couple brackets so now I have the bunks horizontal vs vertical which gives a little more surface area after adding all this weight plus a motor that is twice as heavy. Still haven't picked that up but I am on coat 4 of sealer for the new transom. Got all the hatches hinged and mounted and finished all the final touches. Just need to finish the transom, get the motor, add lights, batteries and a bilge pump, couple more rod holders, and my old anchor mate and it will be complete!


----------



## pitts101 (Apr 14, 2014)

Im sorry for all the upside-down/sideways, out of order pictures. Don't know whats going on, they are the way they should be until after I post, but anyway, I had the boat out on the lake saturday and everything worked perfectly, from the modifications to the trailer, the new motor and bow mount trolling motor and fish finder with down-scan Imaging. I managed 23 MPH with the new outboard. It is amazing the difference with a new 4 stroke vs. my old 8 hp 2 stroke that would top out at 7 mph and it seemed like the wind was always blowing in the direction I was going at 7 mph so I had to sit in a large cloud of smoke and get a headache!!! Its like a brand new boat. I also attached pictures of how I mounted my battery, I built a tray in the old seat that holds the battery off the hull about 2-3 inches. Im still planning on adding lights, bilge pump, and maybe an iPod/iphone stereo. I just don't want to have to mount a head unit somewhere and deal with radio signal, Ill just use the music on my phone so If anyone has had good luck with one please let me know.


----------



## justjggn (Apr 14, 2014)

Looks good pitts. Hope my finished 14r looks just as good.


----------



## pymybob (Apr 7, 2015)

Same here. Hope mine turns out just like this!


----------



## Tallpine (Apr 7, 2015)

Great work!! The way you laid it out is very similar to my Lund Rebel Special.


----------

